# Urgent Adba Ga Show News!!!!!



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

DUE TO CIRCUMSTANCES BEYOND OUR CONTROL THERE HAS BEEN A CHANGE IN VENUE FOR THE GA APBT ASSOCIATION SHOW & PULL - IT IS NOW BEING HELD AT THE BRANSBY OUTDOOR YMCA - 1185 ROCK CHAPEL ROAD / LITHONIA, GA 30058 - FOLLOWING ARE DIRECTIONS FROM THE ORIGINAL FACILITY AS WELL AS THE HOTEL AREA THAT MOST HAVE BOOKED INTO:

FROM ORIGINAL FACILITY AND HOTEL AREA -

Driving Directions from Conyers, GA to 1185 Rock Chapel Rd, Lithonia, GA

PLEASE FORWARD THIS TO ANYONE THAT MIGHT BE ATTENDING,

678-886-0093 FOR ANY INFO THAT MAY BE NEEDED.


----------

